# Yote Spots



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Where do you guys like t hunt Yotes? do you set up on Forest edges, or on grassland? do you try and sneek up close, or do you go for the long-shot?

I like to set up on a hill top and pop um' through the scope, moving to a different hill each 30 minets or so.

At the moment i use a Premium condition ***** SKS to get the varmints. its still in factor condition, with Iron Sights, but i can use my dads when nesisary( that one has a 3-9X40mm Tasco on it, mounted on a Custom Folding scope mount a gunsmith friend made for him) but i like to use my own stuff.

Hopefully over the summer i can give the old War rifle a RE-vamp. i plan on adding a Chocate or Bushmaster Synthetic Druganov Stock, and a Bolt-housing cover with a sigt rail, so i can add the Tasco 3-9X40mm thats on my 10/22 (way over-powered scope for that gun!!), and a Feather-weight Bypod.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

lol sks is fun, but yeah I set up on a hill over looking a valley with the .300 win mag and 4-14x springfield armory scope.
great fun :sniper:


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Stink yea the SKS is Fun! People like to run it down and call it all sorts of names like "evil assault weapon" "not qualified as a huniting arm" ect. But when a 50 year old, mint condition rifle that is powerfull enough for deer, fires a dirt cheap cartridge ( $.10 a round al Wally world) and scares liberals can put eveory round in the smalest ring of the target at 35 yards( standing, not bench), is semi auto, has normaly expensive extras like a Crome lined barell, and can opperate in virtualy any weather and in any condition (assuming the firing pin isnt frozen in place) anly costs you $70 strait form the armory still wraped in wax-paper and Cosmoline, i think its a good deal!

I'm Fealing mischievious. hopefully over break i will be able to pop a few Chucks and stew them!...i wonder what yotes taste like.....


----------

